# Valentine's Day



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Newly separated and dreading today. Instead of sitting inside like a hermit, I am baking cookies with my little one, and have a babysitter coming so I can go see an unromantic movie tonight. How are you weathering today?


----------



## foregone (Feb 13, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> How are you weathering today?


About to be separated, only he don't know it yet. Waiting on lawyers to get back to me so I can get a move on how to do this thing.

In the meantime, acting "natural" means exactly what on this day of high love expectations?

Doing all the self-care I can fit into the day. I'm so afraid he'll ask me something directly and I'll burst into tears and the truth will spill out. Then I'll forever be the one who dumped him on V day. Ugh. No. I managed to stay out of the house for 4 hours today, now I'm hiding in my office...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Holed up in my office, working, because being ignored all day is really hurtful.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Working. Both of us. 4 gigs in one weekend, three of them tonight.


----------



## legaleagle (Dec 29, 2014)

Very lonely and sad. Still can figure out why she was so cruel to me and trashed the life we had together.


----------



## to much drama (Feb 10, 2015)

foregone said:


> About to be separated, only he don't know it yet. Waiting on lawyers to get back to me so I can get a move on how to do this thing.
> 
> In the meantime, acting "natural" means exactly what on this day of high love expectations?
> 
> Doing all the self-care I can fit into the day. I'm so afraid he'll ask me something directly and I'll burst into tears and the truth will spill out. Then I'll forever be the one who dumped him on V day. Ugh. No. I managed to stay out of the house for 4 hours today, now I'm hiding in my office...






Wow, did he do something wrong to have this done to him, let alone trying to avoid being with him today. Do you have a "shelf plan" waiting for you?
It is cold outside but it really got cold in here!!

Cr


----------



## AlisonBlaire (Feb 5, 2015)

I know this day can be stressful or bountiful for some.  For those that are not enjoying this day, I hope that it gets better. For those are happier, congratulations!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to the gym and then went to the store. Tons of people were clamoring over Valentine themed balloons, flowers, chocolates, wine, etc. I just whistled to myself, bought some organic eggs, avocado, and tuna...and carried on.


----------



## foregone (Feb 13, 2015)

to much drama said:


> Wow, did he do something wrong to have this done to him, let alone trying to avoid being with him today. Do you have a "shelf plan" waiting for you?
> It is cold outside but it really got cold in here!!
> 
> Cr


what's a shelf plan?

this is the divorce/separation thread, right? not the i'm fantabulously happy in my marriage on valentines day and y'all are gonna roll your eyes and tell us to get a room thread?


----------



## fearfulheart (Dec 8, 2014)

Felt terrible so decided to start running. Managed to run more than 1 hour before getting tired but lifted my spirits. Going to watch a non romantic action movie.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Went on a 5 mile hike with a friend today. Her SO is overseas and she was feeling lonely. The hike was perfect. I pretty much kept the day very busy and active. And now I'm home and ready to go to bed.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Well whatever happened yesterday, another day dawns, right? P.s. It's SO freaking cold here!


----------



## to much drama (Feb 10, 2015)

foregone said:


> what's a shelf plan?
> 
> this is the divorce/separation thread, right? not the i'm fantabulously happy in my marriage on valentines day and y'all are gonna roll your eyes and tell us to get a room thread?


foregone,

how does he not know? Did you 2 not talk and come to some agreement that it is not working and it is time to separate?

did he do something that bad to not know your plans on lawyer/leaving?
I assume you have a new place set up - furniture - etc for your leaving him.

Shelf plane= Nesting= plans to get a new place - new bank account etc and even another guy waiting for you so your not alone when you leave someone by surprise.

CR


----------



## to much drama (Feb 10, 2015)

joannacroc said:


> Newly separated and dreading today. Instead of sitting inside like a hermit, I am baking cookies with my little one, and have a babysitter coming so I can go see an unromantic movie tonight. How are you weathering today?


joannacroc

Hi Joanna, 
Sorry to hear you had a bad V-Day. I read your threads that you had started an seemed to abandoned.

Was married for 25 years and in the same boat as yourself. I come to not worry about holidays anymore. Maybe I would when there is someone in my life that I can trust and share holidays like this. but, if i was with someone special I would not need certain times/holidays to tell my partner how I feel. it would be everyday with lil things to let know her how i feel. Walk by, kiss on the neck , a soft touch i lil flirting etc.

So how was the movie? did you go alone? 

CR


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Last night I walked over and snuck into a hotel courtyard to watch a big fire show, where people were playing with flaming rods. swords, and other spinning and whirling objects. Lots of fire breathing too.


----------



## Engneer (Jun 26, 2011)

joannacroc said:


> How are you weathering today?


LOL Getting easier. ALL holidays still suck ass though...man I hope there is a new beginning SOON.


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I pretty much ignored VD. We never made a big deal about it, though my husband would buy a card and chocolates. Every year, lol. Not that imaginative. 

I find myself hoping he is as okay as I am. We have only been separated for two months and he was going through a lot. Hear from his via email from time to time. I do not wish to be back in the house with him, but still worry about his well-being. We have been married a long time. Hard not to worry. I am hoping by this time next year, he is happier and able to move on to retirement and the life he wants. I am prety sure I will be fine.

VD only has meaning if you give it meaning. I think it is a high-pressure, highly overrated "holiday". Probably as many people feel bad on that date than otherwise.


----------



## BoyScout (Feb 6, 2015)

I went to the Beer Fest in Cincy. Ran into a woman I know and spent the evening hanging out with her and her friends. Overall a great night.


----------



## barcodelabelhere (Mar 24, 2014)

Crap weekend. Of course the first single Valentine's Day falls on a weekend, and a long weekend here, on top of it. I tried to do some stuff for myself - got my hair done, got a pedicure, went to the gym. But the weekend just absolutely sucked.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

FormerSelf I am very jealous! Fire breathing would have been awesome. Hope you had a good time.

To much drama, thanks for your message. I initiated the separation due to repeated cheating on his part, and requested he not contact me on Valentine's Day. But regardless of who abandoned who I think we can all agree it sucks big time to go through holidays of any description alone. Ugh. Went to see Kingsmen and it was pretty good, except it had Colin Firth and multiple exploding heads, so was unsure whether to swoon or cringe.

Hope those of you who had an awful V Day are doing better now.


----------

